# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  قصة قانونية قصيرة /العاقر

## وميض العراقي

العاقرمنذ الازل البعيد تموت المرءة كل يوم عدة ميتات من اجل أن تضع الابتسامة على شفاه حبيبها وفي منتهى المطاف تجد شفاهه تبتسم لغيرها يال غبننا نحن الرجال بحق النساء م */**العاقر/** مات العشق الجميل تهشمت كل الذكريات سقطت جميع المباديء امام انظارها فضلته على أ لكثير من الرجال الذين طلبو يدها للزفاف كانوا فضل منه بكثير لكنها احبته رغم فقره ورفض اهلها له . ابتاعت كل شيء ( مخشلاتها الذهبية اثاث البيت الذي هي اشترته حتى قطعة الارض التي ورثتها من والدها) لكي تعالجه وجدته مريضا مصابة (بألعنة )لاينجب منذ عشرين سنة وهي تكافح وتثابر من اجل علاجه وجعله رجلا كسائر الرجال ينجب لم تتركه رغم مطالبة المقربين لها بذلك كان اغلب الناس يسألونها عن سبب عدم الانجاب فتجيبهم بأن الخلل منها وليس منه كي لاتجرح مشاعره وتحافظ على كرامته انه طفلها المدلل احبته اكثر من كل شيء في هذا الكون كانت تتمنى ان يكون لها طفل منه تناست نفسها لاتدرك بان الزمن يمر وانها الان دخلت سن اليأس لاتستطيع الانجاب اما هو وبعد مرور ذلك الزمن الطويل وكل تضحياتها تعالج واصبح رجلا قادرا على الانجاب وها هو يجازي مواقفها النبيلة معه وهو يقف على يمين قاضي الاحوال الشخصية وهي على يسا ره قائلا سيدي القاضي اطلب التفريق منها(الطلاق) كونه امرءة عاجزة عن الانجاب فهي مريضة معيوبة اما انا فرجل ناصح وقادر على الانجاب واني اتضرر من البقاء معها لذا الاريدها انها عاقراستنادا لاحكام المادة 43من قانون الاحوال الشخصية النافذ التي تبيح لي طلاقهاوابتدي حياتي مع امرءة غيرها تنجب لي اطفالا.* 
*الكاتب 
وميض حامد الزبيدي
14/2/2014
*

----------

